# How to know if they are pregnant ...



## WHFarms (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay so I have a feeling that since I have a Nubian doe, that her issues with her "hubby" are that she may be bred and just have a continual "headache" because of it.    How far along do they have to be in their pregnancy before you can tell they actually are pregnant?


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2011)

About a month after the buck has done his job and she hasn't come into heat again you can send in a blood sample to a lab such as BioTracking and you will know for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 9, 2011)

You can always have an ultrasound or xray done too. The blood test would be cheaper route to go.


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 9, 2011)

Also, Nubians generally only come into heat between August and December/January.  There are some that will push those dates but not most.  So, it's possible that she hasn't even come into her first heat of the season yet.  I've got Nubians who don't have their first heat until late September.

If she is pregnant, and it's certainly possible, then as stated above you can do bloodwork or an ultrasound or x-ray to verify.  Since my income isn't tied to a goat being pregnant or not I just wait for five months and then I know if she was pregnant or not!     Since it appears that you are leaving your doe in with your buck then, if you chose to not spend the money on the testing, you will know that he will cover her when she does come into heat.  The issue with that is you may not know when she was bred and thus not know when the kids are due.  Which means you may be on 'kidwatch' for a couple months - not fun.   In my case, I  put my girls with the buck for about 32 days and then remove her.  That way I have at least some realistic window on when she was bred so I know when to start watching for babies.

Or, I watch very closely and when I see the telltale signs of her being in heat I get her to the buck immediately.   I do have a couple girls who show no signs of heat thus why I also use the 32ish day method of making sure they are covered.

If you see a buck successfully mount a doe -- she's probably being bred.  Watch that date and see in another month if he has that interest in her again.  If you don't ever see the buck mount her then...   see all of the above.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 9, 2011)

Tummy typing test - get doe on stanchion(or stand over her facing her rear), place hands on her underbelly, right in front of her udder, and start typing on her belly as if you were using an old style typewriter. If the area feels "squishy", she is not pregnant... If the area feels firm, she is pregnant. {you can know the difference by doing this same test on a doe that you KNOW is not pregnant and one that you know IS pregnant}.

Trust me, the difference in feel to that area is unmistakeable.  This has proven 100% accurate with my does. Like I mentioned, you just need to feel an open doe's abdomen and a confirmed pregnant doe's abdomen to know the difference.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Tummy typing test - get doe on stanchion(or stand over her facing her rear), place hands on her underbelly, right in front of her udder, and start typing on her belly as if you were using an old style typewriter. If the area feels "squishy", she is not pregnant... If the area feels firm, she is pregnant. {you can know the difference by doing this same test on a doe that you KNOW is not pregnant and one that you know IS pregnant}.
> 
> Trust me, the difference in feel to that area is unmistakeable.  This has proven 100% accurate with my does. Like I mentioned, you just need to feel an open doe's abdomen and a confirmed pregnant doe's abdomen to know the difference.


This technique does work well. Easy and quick to do at milking time.


----------



## WHFarms (Sep 11, 2011)

Does the typing technique work when she is probably only "just" pregnant (if at all) or at most a month into her term?  I'm going to try this today and see what I can feel.  Thank you for all of the advice!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 11, 2011)

It typically can be done with accuracy by the 4th week.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 19, 2011)

I got 3 does on May 1st of this year, that were exposed to bucks. I was positive they were pregnant but I guess just really really skinny. They still have not had any kids and the 2 boers tummy's are huge.....I hate to see what they will look like pregnant.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 22, 2011)

*arabianequine* do they have an udder developing? My recently acquired does were put in with a buck the start of May and I'm expecting kids from October on. If they became pregnant right before you bought them they could still surprise you. 

I tried the tummy typing with my does, had to stand at the side though as they are waaaaay to wild to stand over them. They aren't squishy, I guess they are firm but oh my I wish I had a breeding date. I didn't think they had udders developing yet but I noticed today for the first time ever I can see their teats from behind them and they look bigger than they did. I assume this is the start of development? I'd be really happy if it is. I want to see babies!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Tummy typing test - get doe on stanchion(or stand over her facing her rear), place hands on her underbelly, right in front of her udder, and start typing on her belly as if you were using an old style typewriter. If the area feels "squishy", she is not pregnant... If the area feels firm, she is pregnant. {you can know the difference by doing this same test on a doe that you KNOW is not pregnant and one that you know IS pregnant}.
> 
> Trust me, the difference in feel to that area is unmistakeable.  This has proven 100% accurate with my does. Like I mentioned, you just need to feel an open doe's abdomen and a confirmed pregnant doe's abdomen to know the difference.


Thanks for the tip. I think I'll go out and test that on my Nigerian Dwarfs.

I asked my more experienced friend that has Alpines (now a Nubian and Boer too) and she said by 3 months you can start to tell b/c of their udders (will start to get full with milk ? new mothers don't show as quick as older mother does).  Mine just got pregnant last month and I've been increasing their feed rations slowly (weekly increments) until it's doubled (after 4 weeks).  I guess it's been almost 3 weeks since the month they were getting pregnant. I know I watched one get mated with (first thing in the morning after I let them out of the barn).

I'll let you know what I find out.   They always seem to be so fat on their sides. But then that goes away in the morning (they look less fat then they did the day before).  Is that where their food goes to ? Their stomachs on their sides ?

Thanks,


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 22, 2011)

Just checked all of my goats !

All 4 of them seem "firm".

One really didn't like me feeling under her belly. Usually I always just pet them from their top side.  On top of their head, under the neck, along the top of their back to their tail....

I guess I better start petting them around their sides and belly to get them used to eventually being milked !

I wonder if it tickles them ?  She would arch her back and lift her belly up and try and walk away.  All the other didn't seem to mind at all.

So, I'm very hopeful.

Thanks again !!


----------



## WHFarms (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope you get to see babies soon!  I'm going to try to "type" her this weekend, I'm thinking she's not going to be as excited about it as I am, but I have the idea to give her a treat bucket as I'm working out the fingers!  I guess I can just wait and see, I haven't seen her let the buck mount her for at least a month so I'm guessing she's either just bred or just sick of him ... but of course that means a winter baby, so i'm busy planning which stall she'll go in by which horse isn't scared of her


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

EM Squared Farms said:
			
		

> Just checked all of my goats !
> 
> All 4 of them seem "firm".
> 
> ...


Some favorite food in a bucket in front of the goat you are working with makes life easier and they come around faster.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 24, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> *arabianequine* do they have an udder developing? My recently acquired does were put in with a buck the start of May and I'm expecting kids from October on. If they became pregnant right before you bought them they could still surprise you.
> 
> I tried the tummy typing with my does, had to stand at the side though as they are waaaaay to wild to stand over them. They aren't squishy, I guess they are firm but oh my I wish I had a breeding date. I didn't think they had udders developing yet but I noticed today for the first time ever I can see their teats from behind them and they look bigger than they did. I assume this is the start of development? I'd be really happy if it is. I want to see babies!


No udder at all, 2 look normal in the stomach and one is just fat I guess....lol. Just proves how skinny they were if this is normal, which is pretty sad but not surprising they had several issues health wise. I got them here May 1st and its been to long now I think 5months and 3 weeks. I did have them in with my buck one day but it was like May 1st to the 2nd.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 25, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> RareBreedFancier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they successfully bred on May 1st through the 2nd, then they would be due anywhere from September 28 through October 4 or 5... although, a fair number of does have gone a week or two beyond this year.
It isn't unheard of for a doe to not "bag up" until the day before or even after kidding... udder development isn't the best indicator. By now you should be able to feel kid movement on their right sides(down in the pocket at top of barrel or lower belly behind their right rear leg to under belly. Sometimes it take a couple little deep massaging pushes at one location or the other before you feel a kick, a little bum or head brush by your hand. (For me it works best to have them on the milk stand, and have one hand at the pocket at the top & the other at the underbelly area, so I can feel if when I lift up on the underbelly there is kid movement above in the pocket)


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 25, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that is true on the dates but I really highly doubt it from my buck anyways. He is a year and half now. I don't think he has bred before. I guess I will see but I gave up long ago with these does being pregnant. Thank you though for the reminder on the dates.....I will keep and eye on them. 

I thought I felt moving and kids a couple months back....but I may just be feeling things. 

I really hope not cause I want to breed them this late fall and that would be too soon to bred them again to get the does back on track.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 28, 2011)

kids can start being felt through palpating at around the 3 month mark, so you said you thought you felt movement a couple months ago... it very well could have been kids moving around.... as long as it was on the underbelly or right side... if it was the left side, then you felt her rumen moving 
Try feeling now. Feel just in front of her udder(if firm, she is pregnant, if squishy, not pregnant), check her ligs(if they are soft and pliable, expect kidding soon), check her underbelly & right side for kid movement, however subtle it may be... I find having one hand on the underbelly and one hand on the right side cavity, lifting up slightly and pressing in slightly and moving you hand on the underbelly in small circular motions this will often get the kids to at least move a leg or their head enough for you to feel something brush by one of you hands. 

Also, definitely post up if she does kid!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 28, 2011)

So rumen on the left, kids on the right or underneath. Cool! 

I tried firm massaging a few times and thought I felt 'something' but wasn't sure what I was feeling for. I also tried the bumping technique I read about here and thought I felt something moving around underneath but I thought it might just be their guts jiggling around. 
Guess I just have to wait patiently for the kids to appear.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 29, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> So rumen on the left, kids on the right or underneath. Cool!
> 
> I tried firm massaging a few times and thought I felt 'something' but wasn't sure what I was feeling for. I also tried the bumping technique I read about here and thought I felt something moving around underneath but I thought it might just be their guts jiggling around.
> Guess I just have to wait patiently for the kids to appear.


Me too but I just really don't know....I will just wait too not much option otherwise. 

I think the bigger boer doe I have is pregnant but Ive been wrong before I guess.  I will see if I can get pics of her again tomorrow. I don't think I have post any in sometime. 

Oh and if she kids you will know about it I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 29, 2011)

Roll Farm gave an excellent website called "Goat Rancher".  I visited the website and on it is a Goat Birthing Chart.  Helps calculate time of birth (approx).   I know sometimes you don't know the actual date of conception but you would know what month it could have happened.  This chart could help with an approximation.  You should check it out for future reference and planning.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> kids can start being felt through palpating at around the 3 month mark, so you said you thought you felt movement a couple months ago... it very well could have been kids moving around.... as long as it was on the underbelly or right side... if it was the left side, then you felt her rumen moving
> Try feeling now. Feel just in front of her udder(if firm, she is pregnant, if squishy, not pregnant), check her ligs(if they are soft and pliable, expect kidding soon), check her underbelly & right side for kid movement, however subtle it may be... I find having one hand on the underbelly and one hand on the right side cavity, lifting up slightly and pressing in slightly and moving you hand on the underbelly in small circular motions this will often get the kids to at least move a leg or their head enough for you to feel something brush by one of you hands.
> 
> Also, definitely post up if she does kid!


Here is a link with new pictures of my boer doe from today. I have not posted any on here since 8/10/1011. 

Let me know what you all think.....

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=158582#p158582


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

Does tummy typing work with a buck instead of an open doe?? Just wondering because I have only one doe & a buck. Also, you can be absolutely certain that a buck is not preggers... LOL


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

Couldn't hurt to try and just think, if he is pregnant, you'll be rich!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 30, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Couldn't hurt to try and just think, if he is pregnant, you'll be rich!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 2, 2011)

Thought you all might be interested in this mornings results.

Test one, tummy typing. 
The does are much squishier than the boys, aparently my wether and buck are pregnant! 

Test two, combined massaging and bumping. 
The wether and buck have lots of squishy bits moving around. Does have squishy bits and hard bits. I feel kids in there. 

Test three, udder size.
Both ladies have bigger udders than last time. They are still pretty small but definitely growing. 

Conclusion: Bucks and wethers are not good stand ins for tummy typing but I have kids on the way! 
Conclusion two: All my goats think I'm mad.  Now to just sit back and wait.


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Thought you all might be interested in this mornings results.
> 
> Test one, tummy typing.
> The does are much squishier than the boys, aparently my wether and buck are pregnant!
> ...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 2, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Thought you all might be interested in this mornings results.
> 
> Test one, tummy typing.
> The does are much squishier than the boys, aparently my wether and buck are pregnant!
> ...


Okay, tummy typing is only good if you know what an open doe feels like compared to a preggers doe LOL Even a preggers doe will feel squishy compared to a buck LOL


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL!!! Thanks for answering my silly question!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay, tummy typing is only good if you know what an open doe feels like compared to a preggers doe LOL Even a preggers doe will feel squishy compared to a buck LOL


I'll have to try again after the first doe kids.  At least they both feel the same so given that and the 'lumps' underneath I'll have kids here sometime! 
Hoping the growing udders mean they have less than 2 months to go. If they kid in that time I can keep the doe kids to breed with my buck as they aren't his.


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 4, 2011)

Tail test: firm tail webbing not pregnaunt.Squishy tail webbing preganaunt.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 4, 2011)

Now that I finally got a doe I know is "open" (6 months old) how far along do they have to be to tell the difference. And, exactly HOW do they feel different (more firm, more squishy??) Thanks.


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 4, 2011)

if your asking about tail test within a couple weeks the tail will start soften up and feel more squishy.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 4, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Now that I finally got a doe I know is "open" (6 months old) how far along do they have to be to tell the difference. And, exactly HOW do they feel different (more firm, more squishy??) Thanks.


An open doe's tummy will feel "squishy", where as a successfully bred doe's tummy will feel firm(IE: denser muscle on her under belly)


----------



## arabianequine (Nov 7, 2011)

For those wondering I never got any babies but I will in the spring for sure.


----------

